# Hova bator temps



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I got a hova bator yesterday (second hand) and I've set it up to see if the temps and humidity will stay stable before my leo lays any eggs. However I can't seem to get the temps above 24.6 degree's well the highest its got to was 24.9 for a short time... I have the dial on 'max' and the room isn't cold its in my bedroom where all my reptiles etc are and that only drops to 18 at night and is normally 24 during the day. I checked the temps on the incubator once in the night and it was holding at 24.4. I have the 'air holes' covered up and the humidity is as it should be. I don't need the temps much higher, because if I get any leo eggs I will be incubating them for females. 
Any tips? Sorry if that made no sense :lol2:


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

That sounds strange? I had to do a lot of fiddling with mine to get the temps right because when i put it on maz the temp shot up to like 34.. Are you sure that the screw thermostat is set up correctly? There are instructions on how do it... 

Sounds like the room temperatures and everything else are ok unless the unit is a bit dodgy because its second hand? First id make sure the thermostat assembly is correctly fitted


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm not sure how to do that as it had no instructions with it. I'll do a bit of googling!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

it should go way higher than that, i have mine on at 39 degrees c to hatch chickens and quails.

have a fiddle about with the wafer-disc thing, see if that`ll help.

have you checked that your thermometer is ok?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Ill stick another thermometer in there to check, if not I'll have a fiddle around.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

if i remember rightly you hold the bar on the top and spin the gold wafer inside.
i can always try and find mine and have a look if you`re still struggling


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm not sure how to do that as it had no instructions with it. I'll do a bit of googling!


 I have the instructions for it so can pm them to you : victory:
I use a hovabator and don't have any issues with it at all ~ it can take a day or so for the temps to stabilise and the room temp can affect them so a steady ambient temp is helpful ~ I leave the ventilation holes open as well


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks  I've had a fiddle with the spinny thing inside now I guess I'll wait and see what happens! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

SleepyD said:


> I have the instructions for it so can pm them to you : victory:
> I use a hovabator and don't have any issues with it at all ~ it can take a day or so for the temps to stabilise and the room temp can affect them so a steady ambient temp is helpful ~ I leave the ventilation holes open as well


Thank you  this is my first time breeding anything so want to get it right! I'll most likely keep all the babies (if I get any) haha!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I've now got it to stay between 27.6 - 28.4 so still not stable yet!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

thats not bad though, my herp nursery wobbles that much.

are you measure the temp inside the tub you`re going to be incubating in complete with media though?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

not done that, will check the temp in there too. Probably won't have eggs for ages but I'd rather get it right now.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

if you set up an incubation tub and pop the probe in there you`ll find its a much more stable temp.
plus if you fill the rest of the incubator up too it`ll stay more stable.
you can use extra incubation tubs with media in or small bottles of water......


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> if you set up an incubation tub and pop the probe in there you`ll find its a much more stable temp.
> plus if you fill the rest of the incubator up too it`ll stay more stable.
> you can use extra incubation tubs with media in or small bottles of water......


Thanks, I have the tubs set up and also a cup of water for humidity.
What do you have your humidity at and do your tubs have holes or not?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i use sealed microwave/takeaway tubs with no holes, just open them once a week to change the air,
i havent the foggiest what the humidity is.

i use this method, so i dont have to faff about with measureing humidity and adding water and all that.
works a treat.

Albey's How To Incubate Leopard Gecko Eggs


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks, I did put a few holes in my tubs already because I have read conflicting things about it so I thought a few holes can't hurt. I have a hygrometer in there too and its reading about 70% That article was a good read


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

My thermostat has started making an annoying noise... just when I got the temps correct! Argh when it comes on its ok, but when it goes off it make a scratch and clunk noise! :bash: Any ideas?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

both mine do that :gasp:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Thats ok then I guess they work? it didn't do it before just a click now its a scccchhrrrrhch click :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

scccchhrrrrhch click describes it perfectly, lol, i got one new and one secong hand and they both do it, its just it turning off once its reached temps and nothing to worry about.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Thats good then, was worried it was going wrong. :lol2: was just used to the 'click' not the other noise. 
Thanks


----------

